# Lowrance Elite-7 Ti or Hook2-9 or Hook2-7 ??



## Egrets Landing

Hook units do not support pictures, have limited processing power and very limited software capabilities. The Elite Ti is a much more capable unit unit overall compared to the Hook. 
FMT and other maps with imagery are not compatible with Hook units.


----------



## Surferguy

Egrets,
Thanks for your reply - no way I (or anybody?) could figure that out from info on Lowrance website. Sounds like EliteTi is definitely worth extra. So, for Elite versions or bundles, what's the better value (pricing from Factory Outlet website):
--Elite-9 Ti "bundle" (w/ med/hi transducer, StructureScan-HD transducer, Y- cable) for $1000. Do both transducers get installed? (would like to keep install simple ie one transducer)
--Elite-9 Ti TotalScan Version "combo"(w/ TotaScan transducer) for $1000
--Elite-9 Ti "combo" (w/ transom mount transducer) for $900

Assume advice info related to above would apply to Elite-7 units, if not please describe. Thanks


----------



## Egrets Landing

I think these are the best choices for the 9 Elite ti for a shallow water rig.

This one is $1,029 as the basemap in unit is a better.
Elite-9 Ti, MFG# 000-13274-005, w/ 9" single-touch LCD. 50/83/200 KHz Broadband, Lo/Mid/Hi CHIRP, and StructureScan sonar. GPS/plotter w/ C-Map Insight Pro U.S. Inland/Coastal charts, WiFi, Bluetooth. Includes transom mount TotalScan

We sell this one at $999 with a unit basemap that is not as good as above. Both aren't that good but this one is really like a kids cartoon.
ELITE-9 TI, MFG# 000-13274-001, Touchscreen Plotter/Sounder w/ 9" LCD. Built-in CHIRP/StructureScan/DownScan Sonar, and internal GPS with Basemap. Optional Insight and C-Map charts. Includes TotalScan transom mount transducer.


----------



## tjtfishon

Get the transducer that will best support the type of fishing you will do. A total scan and/or structure scan transducer is HUGE and if not installed exactly right will throw a stream of spray all over your motor. 
Egret's Landing is correct on the difference between the Hook and the Ti


----------



## Egrets Landing

All of the transom mount transducers are sensitive to very small adjustments in height. If not positioned exactly right for your boat there will be problems with spray or consistent readings at speed. But once its dialed in correctly, I have found this transducer is not a problem and actually less prone to a spray issue compared to the really small transom transducer. In any case, there are a number of accessories to deal with that effectively if necessary.


----------



## Surferguy

So, does this unit do StructureScan (and include the proper transducer for that? : Elite-9 Ti, MFG# 000-13274-005, w/ 9" single-touch LCD. 50/83/200 KHz Broadband, Lo/Mid/Hi CHIRP, and StructureScan sonar. GPS/plotter w/ C-Map Insight Pro U.S. Inland/Coastal charts, WiFi, Bluetooth. Includes transom mount TotalScan

When you say "we sell", who is "we"?


----------



## jmrodandgun

HDS for the win


----------



## Egrets Landing

FMT sells all of the units as well as the Maps in their on line store. The Elite Ti is bundled with the Total Scan as part of that SKU but it can also be purchased as a stand alone unit with no transducer.


----------



## Surferguy

What is the sku and price for the 7" equivalent of the Elite-7 Ti w/ structurescan transducer? (made cardboard templates and think the 9" is too big and will really overwhelm my small side console)


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

The HDS gen 3 units are going on sale at bass pro. I'm using the HDS9 gen 2 and I'm very happy with it. My unit has 2 transducers, but it works just fine without the large structure scan transducer. The little transducer reads bottom and shows fish just fine.


----------



## Surferguy

What is the sku and price for the 7" equivalent of the Elite-7 Ti w/ structurescan transducer? (made cardboard templates and think the 9" is too big and will really overwhelm my small side console)


----------



## Egrets Landing

Elite-7 Ti, MFG# 000-12419-005, w/ 7" single-touch LCD. 50/83/200 KHz Broadband, Lo/Mid/Hi CHIRP, and StructureScan sonar. GPS/plotter w/ C-Map Insight Pro U.S. Inland/Coastal charts, WiFi, Bluetooth. Includes transom mount TotalScan transducer. $829

Forget mounting directly to your boat. Get a bigger unit and attatch to an adjustable mount.

https://www.balzoutllc.com/lowrance-mounts

https://www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/shop/marine-electronics-mount-5224

https://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-D-111U-C


----------



## Surferguy

Thanks


----------

